# Google Voice Plugin



## randomguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, I am getting pretty interested in all this FreeBSD propaganda and think I will try it on my laptop instead of Linux for a while (the major pull is ZFS). Looks like FreeBSD port system has all the software I typically use but alas one super important one (for me at least) is missing: Google Voice plugin. I tend to use Gmail's "Call Phone" feature everyday for those long phone calls I dont want to waste carrier minutes on. Probably one of my most used pieces of software.

I searched the forums and there was one other post that asked similar but alas no responses and Google produced nothing of relevance. Anyone try (or better yet: succeed) on porting the Linux version for FreeBSD?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

Isn't Google Voice simply XMPP and VoIP? If so any half decent VoIP client should work.


----------



## aragon (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think that plugin is open source, so your only option is to ask le Goog.


----------



## randomguy (Jan 27, 2012)

aragon said:
			
		

> I don't think that plugin is open source, so your only option is to ask le Goog.



Oh is only open source stuff in the repos? I thought I saw Skype in there.

Thanks for the help though. I am a FreeBSD noob so I might have been overestimating the binary compatibility and ease of porting between Linux and FreeBSD based on similar userland software/libraries.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't even find any software. Every time I try to find something about it I get transported to the Google Voice main page where it wants me to create a new number or supply my own.


----------



## jaxxed (Nov 26, 2012)

This thread is almost one year old, but here is more information.

Here is the link to the plugin that gets used for Google Talk, and Google Hangouts: https://www.google.com/chat/video

Google voice doesn't get much hype any more, but it is just a phone<->VoIP connector, that relays over the Google Talk system (XMPP), and the plugin does XMPP with some sort of media layer, and integrates some plugin stuff. To compare it, sign up for Google+ on a Google account, and the start a 'Google Hangout'.  You'll see what I mean; as long as all members of the hangout have Google+, there are a large number of plugins that are available during the hangout.


----------



## conta (Jun 19, 2013)

Did you get it running under *Free*BSD?


----------

